# rims?



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

what size rims would be the biggest you guys will go? I was thinking 19's


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

19x8 front, 19x9 rear is the biggest you would ever want to go, from the research I have been doing. Just make sure they weigh the same or *less* than your current rims. Otherwise your just hurting yourself.


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

tommycheng1728 said:


> what size rims would be the biggest you guys will go? I was thinking 19's


Just wondering...how did those 4 "round things" the tires are on become know as rims? Actually the rim is the outer portion of the WHEEL!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

ok mr. technicality.


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> 19x8 front, 19x9 rear is the biggest you would ever want to go, from the research I have been doing. Just make sure they weigh the same or *less* than your current rims. Otherwise your just hurting yourself.


 :agree I know a bunch of guys are running the ROH Drift R wheels in 18" or 19". I had some in 18" on mine for a while.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> 19x8 front, 19x9 rear is the biggest you would ever want to go, from the research I have been doing. Just make sure they weigh the same or *less* than your current rims. Otherwise your just hurting yourself.


Does anyone know what the 17" stock wheels weigh?? and how am I gonna find out how much the new ones I pick weigh??


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

These are my wheels for Fatbitch, got them on Christmas display 'till summer when I stick them on the car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

to find out what your stock rims weigh, take em off, put em on a scale, and that gives you a wheel-air-tire weight. then go online, see what the tire weighs, subract 5 more for air, and thats your wheel weight.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

If I was gonna go with the biggest I would get me some 20" they will fit but I don't want to go that slow with all that bling bling


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

ahh man I have to take all my wheels off and weigh them come on 
Someone on here had to have already done this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

no, you just take ONE off. they all will weigh the same.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

I know I was trying to be funny, didnt work I guess.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

use smilies my man, helps us understand a joke post from a serious one.

of course, if you go to tirerack.com they show the weight of the wheels.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

I did use a smile, I'm going to tire rack right now. I think 18" will be best I dont want ot have to bend fenders or anything LOL!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

smart move. 18x8 will work nicely.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> These are my wheels for Fatbitch, got them on Christmas display 'till summer when I stick them on the car.


Those are drag rims you must have some nice tires going on those bad boys.ANd some serious power under the hood :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

Its all about weight savings...and Weld's are pretty light!


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

right but weld are mostly drag rims which is why the front is so much narrow then the rear he must some meatty tires for the back of that beast


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

riiiiiiiiight, any racer knows the skinny ones go on front for weight transfer to the rear.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

I was saying there for drag only b/c of that fact if they were looks they would all be the same.Which I sure you know just stating the obvious :lol: 
Come though image the burnouts with the skinny ones in the back :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

you mean "can you imagine doing a burnout with the skinnies on the back?"

yes, i could. 

whats funny is that the skinnies on the front is considered an UPGRADE for the cavalier! I got 205-55-16's on all fours.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, 26x10.5x15 M/T ET Drags for the rear and Kumho 195/15 for the front, she's got enough to break some serious stuff (again...). :cheers


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Yeah, 26x10.5x15 M/T ET Drags for the rear and Kumho 195/15 for the front, she's got enough to break some serious stuff (again...). :cheers


Don't go breaking anything just yet... :lol:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

smkdu said:


> Don't go breaking anything just yet... :lol:


Way too late man, way too late.......


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

smkdu said:


> right but weld are mostly drag rims which is why the front is so much narrow then the rear he must some meatty tires for the back of that beast


Them's some pretty narrow rims on the rear, too....at least for real drag tires. :confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

slowride said:


> Them's some pretty narrow rims on the rear, too....at least for real drag tires. :confused


15x8's will work perfectly, if you can't get a car to hook on a "small tire", you should be shot. I know guys who run deep into the 9's on a 26x10.5 tire, I think it will be just fine.


----------



## sccaGTO (Mar 6, 2005)

I've read that the factory 17" wheels are about 29 lbs. each.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

slowride said:


> Them's some pretty narrow rims on the rear, too....at least for real drag tires. :confused


Case in point.....








.... I think he's hooking up pretty well.... what do you think?
P.S. He cuts 1.32 60 ft's and they're 9" wide slicks..... suspension has changed a ton in the last few decades, you don't need to tub cars anymore to make them hook.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

man can you say wheelie bar,, f'n A, that is awesome i would like to see video of that car!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> .... how a ******* changes his oil.... :rofl: ... :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> you don't need to tub cars anymore to make them hook.


New technology has taught us that "suspension" is what makes a car hook, not tires. If you can get the weight over the tire, it will hook.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Steve just remember if your car's front tires come up you can always just cut a hole in the floor boards and put a window in there! :rofl: It should scary on the interstate  people would be like


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

he dont have enough power to keep the tires up!

ha! steve cant keep it up! 

AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

_im gonna get hurt_


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> he dont have enough power to keep the tires up!
> 
> ha! steve cant keep it up!
> 
> ...


Just put the engine in the back seat :rofl: Dude mike he lives in a place where it's legal to walk around with firearms......I think we shouldn't make him mad


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> he dont have enough power to keep the tires up!
> 
> ha! steve cant keep it up!
> 
> ...


 Mike, Mike, we've talked about this... if I put in a straight axle in the rear I'll be yanking the front tires with no problem!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

oh sure, yanking has never been a problem for you has it ?!?!

lol

ok, im sorry, im in one of those weird moods today. After yesterday, I am still on Cloud 9 !!


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> oh sure, yanking has never been a problem for you has it ?!?!
> 
> lol
> 
> ok, im sorry, im in one of those weird moods today. After yesterday, I am still on Cloud 9 !!


How'd that go with her?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

aw man.......WOW! Lemme tell ya.......whooo weee !!!

GREAT conversation with a wonderful woman !!! will probably call her back again today!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> he dont have enough power to keep the tires up!
> 
> ha! steve cant keep it up!
> 
> ...



if u' skered of steve you got issues he's 171 pound wuzzie,all talk no show beat steve up and take his car for a stroll do 140 past a cop its ok it's only steves car.i got steves home# we can verify with the g/f if he can keep it up :seeya: he he hi steve :willy: :cheers um can you hook me up on parts ?? he he he


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> aw man.......WOW! Lemme tell ya.......whooo weee !!!
> 
> GREAT conversation with a wonderful woman !!! will probably call her back again today!


Go get her use that mikey charm


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

1badgto said:


> if u' skered of steve you got issues he's 171 pound wuzzie,all talk no show beat steve up and take his car for a stroll do 140 past a cop its ok it's only steves car.i got steves home# we can verify with the g/f if he can keep it up :seeya: he he hi steve :willy: :cheers um can you hook me up on parts ?? he he he



1. steve carries a gun.
2. aint seen his wife
3. 140 is done in 2nd gear, im going 200!
4. I was talking about the CAR keeping it up.

:cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

smkdu said:


> Go get her use that mikey charm


no no, I dont want to impose. :rofl:


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> no no, I dont want to impose. :rofl:


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

I am a good charmer huh? lol


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

I'd say yes if you got the 2 hotties on your avater :rofl: You would be a god then or at least an icon


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

BIG MIKE with porn stars? never happen. I prefer a wholesome, natural girl not a worn out piece of linen !!!

The gates to heaven should be a zipper, not curtains !!!


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Well now I wouldn't call them porn stars they're just sexenabled and good at their jobs :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

too good !!! they scare me.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> oh sure, yanking has never been a problem for you has it ?!?!
> 
> lol
> 
> ok, im sorry, im in one of those weird moods today. After yesterday, I am still on Cloud 9 !!


I'm gonna pm you here in a minute on what we discussed yesterday. I didn't get to work on my car yesterday, got home to water in the back room closet.... NOT GOOD!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

more repairs !!!


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

dude that sucks I know how you feel though had the basement flood again


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

its times like this I am glad to have an apartment. Third level too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

so how does this have anything to do with rims? LOL :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

he had some in his basement and they got wet?


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> he had some in his basement and they got wet?


Not recently but I had it happen once chrome and water that sit on it for awhile don't mix


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

nope, those water spots almost never come out.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

I sold those and bought my 22" Helo Explodes for my SS just have someone steal them 8months later I was ready to :shutme someone but insurance paid for them luckly.


----------

